# Older V10 Excursion Vs 8.1l Suburban



## rsm7

Hey guys just bought a new Outback and I want an older tow vehicle to get me thru a couple years till my truck is paid off. I plan on keeping my Sierra. It tows OK, not great, but it cant take all the guests and or the dog etc. So I'm going to trade the Impala, which is paid for, and look for a big SUV in the $10-13k range. It seems they are around 7-10 years old with 90-110k miles. Any thoughts on which might be better? I'm a GM guy but I dont really have a preference here. They'll both do what I want for a couple years. My goal would be one that doesnt need a bunch of expensive repairs. Any known problems or likely failures, repairs etc that you guys know of? Would you be afraid to travel 700 miles away in a 100k+ mile vehicle and ruin your vacation with a problem? Or are they just too old and whipped to use for this purpose? I'm open too all thoughts from you guys who have been there, done that, and are still doing it!


----------



## Ghosty

As long as you find a diesel, it will be fine ...

I wouldn't get a gasser with that many miles on it though ....


----------



## johnp

My thoughts for what they are worth. I've had a few of the drivetrains in question...I would shot for an older Suburban with either the 8.1 or 454 they are strong engines with a strong tranny behind them. I would only get an Excursion if it was an 05 or newer with the torque-shift five speed tranny.Also the older V-10 has heads that like to spit out plugs. Power wise they are close. Currently I'm rolling on a V10 with the 5 speed and love it. But I also had a 2500 Avalnche with they 8.1 and it is a power beast.

Good Luck

John


----------



## battalionchief3

I have a 01 suburban with a 8.1 and its got 76k on it with no problems. I did upgrade the trans pan and a huge cooler with a fan on it as the tranns is strong but heat kills them. Its the 4L80 and its well built. Look for one with the 4:10 gears and it will pull you anywhere. Gas mileage stinks but at a 30mph roll on to an interstate you will have no problem getting in to traffic. They had problems with oil consumption but with that mileage it has been fixed, it was bad intake gaskets.

We had an Excursion at work and it was nice and roomy, actually more room then the burb but it was always in the shop for engine work. Not sure what it had but it was not the v-10. We have a 
v-10 in a dulley and have not had any problems with it. I have towed with the Ford v-10 and it had about the same power as the 8.1L.

Now the chevy engine has a longer track record then the ford. They sold more of the chevy engines then the ford. So maybe the parts are more readily available for the chevy. Only 8 plugs to replace then 10 I guess. Guess the choice is yours but I prefer da cheby....


----------



## puffer

8.1 with the allison transmission and you will split that Outback in half of you hit the gas to hard. Its the closest to a diesel you will get,low rpms with lots of torque.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

I do not believe that an 8.1 was ever offered with an Allison although salesmen liked to perpetuate that myth.

If you get a 'Burb - look for 2004 or later models. There was a mid-year change that greatly upgraded the electrical systems starting with the '04 MY. DW and I very nearly went this route - we found a beautiful one in Ft. Worth for about 14k that had 60k mi. on it. We were at the point of deciding if we were going to go get it. We waited and then we then decided that at some point, a 5'er was in our future so we got a pickup last Dec. on the employee pricing deals.

The in-laws have an Excursion with a 6.0 PSD and it is a beast - tows very well. They did add Firestone air bags to the rear of it.

I don't know if I would go for a 2V V10. The 3V is a significant improvement. I love my 3V V10 in my SuperDuty. It rocks combined with the Torqshift trans and the 4.10 rear. I think that the 3V model appeared in '05 so if you look for V10's - get an '05 or later. The heads have more threads in the plug holes that greatly improved the plug spitting problem. My mechanic told me, when I had them changed on my old '02 F150, that they let the motor completely cool down before removing the plugs then carefully change them, torqing them to factory spec. They let mine cool down for an entire day before touching it.

If I had to choose between the two, I honestly think I would choose the 'Burb. The PSD has more raw towing power but I like how the Burb drives and rides. The interiors of the 'Burbs are refined. So basically, I would choose the 'burb not because of the powertrain but because of how the vechicle rides and drives. If you do get one, be aware that changing the shocks can be a wallet smasher.

-CC


----------



## puffer

[quote name='collinsfam_tx' date='Sep 4 2009, 10:04 AM' post='363129']
I do not believe that an 8.1 was ever offered with an Allison although salesmen liked to perpetuate that myth.]

Actually i had one. A 2002 silverado 2500 Hd 8.1 w/Allison. Trust me it was in there with the unmistakable Allison whine.


----------



## Lorne

The 8.1L was offered in the Chevy and GMC HD (2500 and 3500) pickups with the Allison, but not in the Suburban.


----------



## puffer

Lorne said:


> The 8.1L was offered in the Chevy and GMC HD (2500 and 3500) pickups with the Allison, but not in the Suburban.


Ok that make sense,boy do i miss that combo.


----------



## JerseyGirl86

We have an "old gasser"... lol... runs great, tows great...no problems YET...fingers crossed.


----------



## mmblantz

My baby is 12yrs old now, burns gas but has less than 90,000 miles on her. She has been nothing but absolutely reliable to me and I have no desire to replace her at this time. The old 7.4(454) platform has proven itself over and over and over on smaller haullers like ours to tow trucks to full blown motor homes for decades. Sure I'd love to have a $60,000 1ton dully oil burner, but I cant afford another house payment right now. My Burb is paid for and chuggin along on gas. ---Mike


----------



## rsm7

Thanks for your thoughts people. I agree on the diesel but they are too much money for me. Late model Excursions with the 5 spd were too much money also. I wouldve taken an older Sub or Ex, either one. Suburbans with the 8.1 are a little harder to find, seem to run slightly higher and I'd probably have to drive a bit away to get one. I found a very nice 2001 Excursion 90 mi away. Clean, clean, clean! Did I say clean? LOL. 79,000 miles with the v10. Asking price was 11700 and I ended up paying 9700 + tax. Perfect for my needs and current budget. I need something to tide me over for 2-3 years. A second vehicle that my wife drives 10k miles a year and we tow maybe 2000 miles a year if that. Once my GMC is paid for I can get pickier and spend what I want for the vehicle I want. Here's a pic, thanks again.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Congrats on the V10 - we love ours. Here are a few websites you might like to visit.

5 Star Tuning

V10 Forum at FTE

-CC


----------



## rsm7

collinsfam_tx said:


> Congrats on the V10 - we love ours. Here are a few websites you might like to visit.
> 
> 5 Star Tuning
> 
> V10 Forum at FTE
> 
> -CC


Thanks. Is it OK to tow in OD with these things? There's no mention of it in the owner's manual. My TT is +/-7000lbs and during my test run it towed at 65mph @ 1900/2000 rpms in OD on flat ground.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

rsm7 said:


> Congrats on the V10 - we love ours. Here are a few websites you might like to visit.
> 
> 5 Star Tuning
> 
> V10 Forum at FTE
> 
> -CC


Thanks. Is it OK to tow in OD with these things? There's no mention of it in the owner's manual. My TT is +/-7000lbs and during my test run it towed at 65mph @ 1900/2000 rpms in OD on flat ground.
[/quote]

I would find someone who has an older V10 with the 4R100 trans. Ours has the 5R110 and I just mash the "tow / haul" button and head down the road. The guys on FTE can probably answer your question. When I had my older F150, I turned O/D off but I had different trans - iirc the 4R70W which is not as strong as the one you have.

-CC


----------

